
Tesla Model 3 Total Cost of Ownership Estimate – Crushing It - ryan_j_naughton
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/07/tesla-model-3-total-cost-of-ownership-estimate-crushing-it/
======
ntsplnkv2
FTA: "Most people think you have to wait for the $35,000 model for the Model 3
to be comparable to a nice Camry, but the calculations show that the tax
credit and fuel savings make the Model 3 very competitive today!"

The tax credit (7,500) and a "nice" Camry (35k), seems like you need to stack
the deck firmly in the Model 3's favor to make it seem more affordable. The
loaded Camry uses a V6 engine - it's disingenuous to make that kind of
comparison, no one looking for efficiency would buy a vehicle with a V6.
Frankly the 3 is a luxury vehicle until the 35k version comes out - even then
that is your typical starter level luxury price - the tax break would be cut
in about half for that model, to 3,750, according to the article.

The 35k model is an absolute must for Tesla. That is the real challenge. There
is nothing impressive about a 55k Model 3 to me given their other vehicles. I
have faith they will get there but they need to get there first.

------
djanogo
Camry numbers are wrong, my colleague just got a Camry SE MSRP $25.5k for
$19.5k, the base model is even cheaper and has better seating than Model 3.

They pumped Camry rookie numbers up to make Model 3 look good in that racket
/s.

I am waiting for $35k M3 myself, but Camry or Accord is still much better
financial decision for lot of people compared to M3 LR.

